# Whats the best cure for tropheus bloat?



## chixclids

Hey guys so i just bought 20juvies tropheus duboisi from spencer jack. They were fine when i got them then after a week they started nlt eating and just chillin at the bottom of the tank. Anyone knows what the best med to cure them with. I havent use any meds before this is my first time with bloat. Help pls.. Also where can i get the meds if theres one.


----------



## mrbob

I used Seachems Paraguard and Epsom salt and had results! I heard api general cure helps or clout. Was told just Epsom salt should do it? Good luck!


----------



## tony1928

When I had tropheus I always kept metronidazole handy. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chixclids

Yep i heard clout or metro is good. But where can i get them in vancouver? Thanks btw guys im using epsom salt in my water right now but i dunno how they got bloat.


----------



## hp10BII

I think stress is the biggest contributor to bloat. Have you made any changes to the tank since you got them? One time I added just a couple of powerheads and changed the lighting that stressed my tropheus. They didn't look too happy, I lost 2 to bloat. To save the colony I used their regular food in a 3% solution of Epsom salt for about 5 days and the remaining colony was fine.

Are they eating? I have metro and clout on hand for severe symptoms but I've never had to go past the 3% Epsom salt solution, I've used it 2-3 times without having to go the antibiotic route. Just trying to reduce the use of antibiotics - overuse can render it useless over time. Clout is more of a last resort - it'll destroy your bio filtration and stain your silicone if it's white/clear. You can pick up small vials of Seachem metro from J&L:

Seachem Metronidazole - 5 Gram

If you need larger amounts of metro, I bought 100grams worth from Jehmco:

Medications


----------



## Vman

You're going to have to use metronidazole.It is going to kill your benefitials unfortunately. Are you sure they have bloat?When my Trophs had bloat they stayed up top. Almost vertically heads out of the water.


----------



## chixclids

Dude i already lost 3 theyre sinking at the bottom and not eating at all. theyre breathing really heaviliy and stomach starting to buldge. I think im gonna lolse the whole colony hopefully not but all of them are showing symptoms.


----------



## chixclids

What should i do? I spent a pretty good amount of money on these guys. I cranked my temp up yo 84*f. What do i do?


----------



## tony1928

There's lots of bloat threads (if that's indeed what they have). A bloat treatment that actually works! Step by Step • Cichlid-Forum This one gives you some details as to the metro treatment.


----------



## charles

I used metro. as well to treat tropheus. I remember I got my two bottles from April.


----------



## hp10BII

If they're that far along, I'd do the metro asap. Did you do the 3% Epsom solution last week or so?


----------



## chixclids

Where is april located? Thanks for the insight guys. one more thing where can i buy fish zole (metro) from in vancouver?


----------



## mrbob

J&L Aquatics check with April unless I cleaned her out a few months ago? also king eds I bought bigger size there for cheaper it's behind glass you have to ask for it! I also got some from pharmacist one time I told him it was fish emergency showed empty bottle and he sold me some!!!


----------



## chixclids

After 3 days of this shit. Omg i lost all 16. From twenty to four. Fml. wasnt able to save them.


----------



## hp10BII

So sorry to hear about this. As tough as it is right now to think about it, you're still welcome to some of my metro and/or clout so you have the meds on hand for your other trophs.


----------



## hp10BII

Here's a reference to a method that I've used to treat bloat in the early stages:

Interesting article on Bloat treatment... I think - Trophs.com


----------

